# Các mẹo hay sửa chữa bo mạch ghế massage tại nhà



## Elipsport123 (21/7/21)

Bạn chưa có nhiều thông tin về việc sửa chữa ghế massage đặc biệt là sửa chữa bo mạch ghế massage tại nhà. Bo mạch chính là một phần quan trọng và khó sửa. 
Dưới đây sẽ là những thông tin, kiến thức giúp bạn có thể tự mình sửa chữa bo mạch *ghế massage tại nhà* một cách hiệu quả nhất. Nào chúng ta hãy cùng nhau tìm hiểu nhé!

*Nguyên do bo mạch ghế massage trở nên hư hỏng*
Trong vài phút mát-xa trên ghế, người ta đã có thể quan sát thấy một số lợi ích đối với cơ thể, chẳng hạn như ở các cơ, dây thần kinh, gân, và các điểm khác giúp ích cho sức khỏe nói chung. Vì vậy bạn cần bảo vệ máy và hạn chế tác động tiêu cực khiến ghế massage dần trở nên yếu đi và hư hỏng. Dưới đây là một vài nguyên nhân phổ biến gây hư hỏng ghế massage thường gặp.

*Vệ sinh máy *
Rất ít vệ sinh máy là một trong những nguyên nhân chính khiến ghế massage không hoạt động. Bạn cần thường xuyên lau dọn và vệ sinh kĩ lưỡng sau mỗi lần sử dụng. Ngoài ra, cần phải vệ sinh bên trong thân máy. Hút hết bụi để tránh để lâu ngày sẽ khiến quá trình oxy hóa gây nên hư hỏng máy móc.

*Tần suất sử dụng cao *

*

*​
Vì có quá nhiều công dụng như thư giãn sau một ngày làm mệt mỏi hoặc luyện *tập thể dục* cường độ cao, trị liệu bệnh lý mà bạn dần trở nên sử dụng chiếc ghế massage với một tần suất thường xuyên. Khiến máy hoạt động quá tải và không có thời gian nghỉ. Các bo mạch cũng như động cơ dần trở nên nóng hơn. Về lâu dài, gây nên tình trạng hư hỏng máy nặng và các phụ kiện máy cũng dần bào mòn. 

*Không bảo hành*
Bạn cần bảo hành ghế massage định kỳ. Họ có thể tư vấn và kiểm tra xem tình trạng của ghế hiện tại. Nếu chúng có phát sinh hư hỏng, bạn sẽ biết được và đề nghị họ sửa chữa chúng ngay tại đó. 

*Nguồn điện*
Nguồn điện chính là mạch nối khiến ghế massage hoạt động. Cần kiểm tra nguồn điện mỗi lần sử dụng. Nếu nguồn điện bị hư hỏng hoặc rò rỉ bạn phải thật sự cân nhắc và sửa chữa chúng ngay lập tức. 

*Sửa chữa bo mạch ghế massage khi ghế không hoạt động *
Như với bất kỳ thiết bị cơ khí nào, chắc chắn sẽ phát sinh các vấn đề trong suốt thời gian sử dụng của ghế. Dưới đây là hướng dẫn sửa ghế massage khi các bo mạch hư hỏng làm ghế không hoạt động.

Tắt công tắc ghế. Kiểm tra dây nguồn xem có bị hư hỏng không và nó đã được lắp đúng cách chưa. Đảm bảo ổ cắm hoạt động bằng cách cắm ghế vào ổ cắm thay thế. Nếu tựa lưng và các bộ phận massage chân và bắp chân không di chuyển khi bật lại nguồn điện cho ghế, hãy thực hiện bước tiếp theo.
Xác định vị trí bo mạch trên ghế. Tắt công tắc nguồn và rút phích cắm của ghế ra khỏi tường. Mở ngăn chứa cầu chì trên bảng đánh lửa và xoay ngăn chứa cầu chì AC ngược chiều kim đồng hồ để tháo nó ra.
Thay thế cầu chì bằng cầu chì mới có cùng mức đánh giá. Lắp lại giá đỡ cầu chì vào bảng đánh lửa và xoay nó theo chiều kim đồng hồ cho đến khi chắc chắn. Cắm chui điện lên và bật công tắc nguồn. Nếu vẫn không vào điện, có thể cần thay chân ghế và tựa lưng.
Thay cầu chì ở bên phải bo mạch của hộp giống như cách bạn đã làm với cầu chì, nếu ổ cắm không hoạt động. Đảm bảo đã ngắt nguồn điện vào ghế và ổ cắm điện. Nếu sự cố vẫn tiếp diễn, bo mạch sẽ cần được thay mới.
*Mẹo sửa chữa ghế massage*
Không chỉ bên trong ghế massage mới có thể bị hỏng. Lớp bọc mỏng và có thể bị hỏng theo thời gian. Điều tốt nhất bạn nên làm trong trường hợp này là liên hệ trực tiếp với nơi bạn mua ghế xem còn bảo hành hay không.

Bạn có thể đem đến những nơi sửa ghế massage uy tín, chất lượng được nhiều người đánh giá tốt. Gọi ngay số hotline: 1800 6854 hoặc truy cập website: Siêu Thị Tại Gia - Mua sắm tại nhà. Họ có thể tư vấn và sửa chữa ghế với một mức giá phù hợp, tùy thuộc vào tình trạng của máy.


----------

